# [SOLVED] My Linksys RE1000 keeps dropping my internet connection



## minpot (Jul 8, 2012)

Im new in this forum and i'm not sure if i'm posting on the right forum.

The case is
I have a Linksys WRT 54 G2 V1.5 router for my wireless connection but the signal does not get to the other side of the apartment.
I Got a RE1000 wireless extender, someone said this is what i needed, and it worked fine for a few hours, but then it keeps dropping my internet connection everywhere in the apartment.

If anyone can guide me in this matter, I dont have any idea in how to solve this.

Thanks. Will be looking at helps coming along !


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: My Linksys RE1000 keeps dropping my internet connection*

Welcome to TSF,

There are mixed reviews of the product, if it's giving you an issue I'd suggest for you to call Linksys Support or get an RMA from the Vendor and return it.


----------



## minpot (Jul 8, 2012)

*Re: My Linksys RE1000 keeps dropping my internet connection*

And which one you suggest for me to buy? All wireless extenders act the same, or you could suggest a better one?
Thankl you
Looking forward to your reply


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: My Linksys RE1000 keeps dropping my internet connection*

From this link, scroll below to see the chart and see the attached file so that you can see the comparison of different wireless extenders - what's the range and different options for indoor or outdoor. The Chart will help you decide the which wireless extender is right for you.


----------



## minpot (Jul 8, 2012)

*Re: My Linksys RE1000 keeps dropping my internet connection*

Thank you for your reply and I will certainly look and compare for the best one for my needs.
Thank you for your assistance!!


----------



## minpot (Jul 8, 2012)

*Re: My Linksys RE1000 keeps dropping my internet connection*

As I mentioned on my first post, i am new at all this, and looking c arefully at the chart, since i dont understand the basic technical terminology,
I only want in my 2000 sq feet apartment to have internet in everycorner. I have a terrace and of course i dont have internet there either, would be great if i did.
But essentially is to have internet inside the whole unit.
According to you, which one is the best one i should choose.
Thank you so much for your assistance again


----------



## minpot (Jul 8, 2012)

*Re: My Linksys RE1000 keeps dropping my internet connection*

PLUS the one that would be easier to install, since its me () installing it . . . . . . the linksys/cisco had just a CD to set it up
I can follow instruction too


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: My Linksys RE1000 keeps dropping my internet connection*

No worries at all....How far (the farthest one) is the AP to your wireless devices?


----------



## minpot (Jul 8, 2012)

*Re: My Linksys RE1000 keeps dropping my internet connection*

You are sweet.
Now . . . . What is AP? is it my router?
and you want the distance between what? wireless device is my laptop or 
sorry . . . . just forgive my ignorance
thank you


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: My Linksys RE1000 keeps dropping my internet connection*

AP is Access Points also called as WAP or Wireless Access Points where you are trying to get the wireless connections from, how many feet away - 50feet, 100feet, 200feet?


----------



## minpot (Jul 8, 2012)

*Re: My Linksys RE1000 keeps dropping my internet connection*

i need to have internet in 50 ft from my router . This is a condo where all the cable/internet/phone points are inside a closet in one bedroom.
So 50ft is the distance where i want to connect to the internet.
Thank you again


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: My Linksys RE1000 keeps dropping my internet connection*

50feet is a not that far. I think that your wireless extender might be defective and you can get a replacement not unless you really want a different one then this one might work for you.


----------



## minpot (Jul 8, 2012)

*Re: My Linksys RE1000 keeps dropping my internet connection*

I know it isnt far you are right. But for perhaps wall and concrete structure might not get the signal everywhere. 
Plus the internet service here in this condo, everyone complains is not very good . . . so that might be why im not getting it everywhere.
So my linksys extender just might be the right one.
Im not in that room right now, so i dont have any problems . . . . . Perhaps im going to continue observing how it acts.
What do you think?
Thank you


----------



## minpot (Jul 8, 2012)

*Re: My Linksys RE1000 keeps dropping my internet connection*

the one you are suggesting , is it better than the one i got?
I've been reading reviews and tons of people say it acts like im describing, dropping the internet connection everywhere very often.
I dont mind returning mine, I went to a local store here in Houston
Thank you


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: My Linksys RE1000 keeps dropping my internet connection*

You'll get mixed reviews from anybody no matter what. A similar issue happened to the router that I purchased and I have written a blog about it. Anyway, the Netgear router that I bought after the D-Link is now working like a charm. :smile:
What

You won't actually know if the device is the right one for you until you heavily utilize it.

Return it and get a replacement for the same one or a different one, it's your call.


----------



## minpot (Jul 8, 2012)

*Re: My Linksys RE1000 keeps dropping my internet connection*

Great blog/review you wrote! Its true, the experience on routers/extenders is very subjective. So i will return my item from Micro Center here in Houston and purchase the one you suggested on Amazon . .. its just about the same price, and as yous said , they are all pretty affordable 
Thank you and will let you know how my new extender is workin in a few days!
Thanks


----------



## minpot (Jul 8, 2012)

*Re: My Linksys RE1000 keeps dropping my internet connection*

One last question
Is this easy set up? like with a CD that i just follow along ?


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: My Linksys RE1000 keeps dropping my internet connection*

According from the link that I gave you, it's an easy to follow setup. You'll find out your actual experience when you first set it up. :grin:


> The new Setup Wizard CD allows for quick and easy setup to extend your home's wireless range in minutes.
> 
> What's in the Box
> 
> ...


----------



## minpot (Jul 8, 2012)

*Re: My Linksys RE1000 keeps dropping my internet connection*

Thank you 2XG you really gave a complete input in my initial question.
Will let you know how things worked !


----------



## minpot (Jul 8, 2012)

*Re: My Linksys RE1000 keeps dropping my internet connection*

Got it and is working great, and so far comparing it with previous Linksys one has not dropped my internet connection once
Thank you
Attached is a jpg from my ipad so you see im connected to it
Great !!!! thank you AGAIN !!! 
have a great day
MinervaWebDesign - Your webdesign solution


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: My Linksys RE1000 keeps dropping my internet connection*

Excellent news minpot, those Hawking wireless extenders/repeaters are great products. Glad to hear that one of these devices is working out for you. The image looks great! 


minpot said:


> Got it and is working great, and so far comparing it with previous Linksys one has not dropped my internet connection once
> Thank you
> Attached is a jpg from my ipad so you see im connected to it
> Great !!!! thank you AGAIN !!!
> ...


You're quite welcome!


----------



## minpot (Jul 8, 2012)

Hi 2XG, 
I'm travelling to Africa next week. Can i take my extender and connect it to any other router i'm hooked to? 
Does this ONLY work with a router? 
Let me tell you, I would LOVE to leave a feedback for this device, it has been amazing so far, not ONCE my network has dropped and I am enjoying internet in the last little corner of my unit 
Thank you for your assistance again.
Keep dry . . . at least here in Houston in pouring raining!


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

I am glad to hear that the Hawking product works great for you. If they will be giving you a consent to connect the extender to the router you may bring it with you and connect the extender to the places that you will be staying at.

We've had rain here in L.A for only 2 days last week but it wasn't that much rain, currently it's 72°F, it was above 80°F last week. :whistling:


----------



## minpot (Jul 8, 2012)

Right, so i need the password of that specific network, correct?
thanks
great temperature in LA !


----------

